# Sentra making weird noise



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

About a week ago or so, maybe, my car started making this noise like brake squeal but it does it when the car is moving. When i hit the brake, it stops. I am guessing its the brake pads. I dont want to change them and not be the problem. It might have started a longer time ago Im not sure, i drive with my system up and my windows down, i heard it when i muted it for a passing cop.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

It might be brake dust build up. Try taking off your drums (rear) and cleaning out the dust. Blow off the front rotors and calipers, but be carfull not to breath in the dust, its very harmfull.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

My dad's car had a similar problem. When he drove, the front right brake would kinda squeek, but when he pushed the brakes it would go away. Turned out there was a rock jammed between the caliper and the rotor.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i've heard that sentra and 200sx brakes are notorious for brake squel i've had my pads replaceds and rotors reconditioned and still have brake squel.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks guys for the info, its too dark right now and i have to study. And if youre thinking what i think youre thinking, im on a study break. Tommorrow i will see what i can do. Any other suggestions??


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

take your wheel off and examine the caliper, like samo said, it could be something stuck in between the caliper and rotor. otherwise, your brake pads might be worn down enough so the shims make the noise.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

First thing i noticed when i got my car was a squel, brakes where fine and it only happened when i turned, power steering fluid gone so i poured some in and problem was solved.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

mine also makes a scratching sound when I am driving.....and it's real loud.... I took the wheel off 3 times to see what the problem was and i can't find anything rubbing....but my rotor is tore up and has really deep grooves in it..(rotor was resurfaced 1 month ago) any ideas?


----------



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

It's the brake pad cuz im just gettin that fixed rite now


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I turns out i needed to change my brake pads. I had so much trouble, not putting them on but actually getting non defectious pads. The first time one pad didnt have the holes at the top which didnt allow me put those pins to hold them together . The second box looked used cause the pads were of different thickness. The third box was fine and it took me only 20 minutes to do change the pads.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I always recomend Bendix pads. Truelly one of the best pads for quality and price.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *I always recomend Bendix pads. Truelly one of the best pads for quality and price. *


Where can i get these at??


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

you know, im not sure in your area what dealer has them. But try calling around to brake and suspension shops to see if they can get them or know of anybody who deals with bendix.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah they make the closest thing next to oem


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

Go to your local Pepboys and have them take a look. Its free!!
atleast I think it still is.


----------

